# Salmon oil?



## Aczdreign (Jun 15, 2010)

I was wondering what you guys thought about giving human salmon oil supplements to a dog. I've been giving Argos a single 1,000mg Salmon Oil capsule daily to help with his dry skin. They are Spring Valley brand supplements, containing:

1,000 mg Salmon oil
90 mg EPA
110 mg DHA
200 mg Omega-3

The human serving size is two capsules, so double these numbers. Is one gelcap enough, or should I go up or down on the dosage?

Edit: Argos was 26 lbs last weekend at the vet.


----------



## Aczdreign (Jun 15, 2010)

Just found what I was looking for:



> Fish Oil or Salmon Oil
> 
> An important source of omega-3 essential fatty acids. Omega-3 EFAs are beneficial to the immune system, the nervous system, the heart, and help stop inflammation, such as in arthritis and allergies. They also support brain development of puppies and fetuses. This is probably the most important supplement to give, no matter what you feed, as Omega-3 EFAs are hard to find even in a natural diet, and are highly perishable when exposed to heat, light or air, so they do not survive in commercial foods even if added. Omega-3 EFAs are found in fish body oil, not liver oil.
> 
> ...


DogAware.com: Supplements for Dogs


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Sorry for the slow response but one pill a day sounds ok and salmon oil is very expensive so you can use just plain fish oil too. Both are great for dog and one of the only supplements I use.  There also is a good thread on fish oil on the forum if you use the search button.


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

We used to use the Wild Alaskan Salmon oil on Nismo's food. He wouldn't eat kibble at all.
But now we just do the regular fish oil.


----------

